# Cow hooves STINK



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I buy my boys cow hooves and they love them (they aren't aggressive chewers so I don't worry about splinters). I'm sitting here and I keep thinking one of them is passing gas, and I look next to me and they are chewing on a hoof...I almost gaged from the smell. I walked out of my room for something and came back in and the smell is overwhelming...Im tempted to toss them out! They are one of the very few things they actually enjoy chewing on though (and Yuki has a sensitive tummy so he can't have a lot of things) so I want to keep them...

They don't care for the expensive antlers or buffalo horns...but they are all over the hooves


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tails are the same way.......they REEK! But Molly loves em..................


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

They do indeed stink. I got some for Beau once. Only once.

Rick


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quinn loves her hooves too, and while they never smell good, I do notice that certain ones smell A LOT more than normal. I found them nearby for 89 cents each (farm supply/feed store), so when I get a stinky one I just get rid of it sooner rather than later and replace with another. Also she usually has a large femur, knuckle, or something other in addition.

But gosh, they sure do stink bad at times!

Dan & Quinn


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The smell is from anaerobic bacteria that most dogs are immune to and their stomach acid also kills them. But for you they can be infectious. Wash hands after handling and before handling food.
Eric


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was very put off by the smell and never got them for my shih tuzs. As they aged, their mouth was their biggest issue. I put up with the smell now and let my girls chew away. Carley is 10 and her teeth still look very good and Stella is 4 and a her pearly whites are perfect.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you getting the stuffed ones? or just the plain ones? I wonder if some of the stuffed ones are spoiled? I have never had a smell problem with the plain ones available in my local farm supply/feed store. We haven't tried the stuffed ones.

My spoo doesn't care for the expensive antlers either.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I only get the plain ones.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Plain here too, haven't tried any of the stuffed ones.

And like I was saying, it really just depends, the bigger the hoof and the more smell is what I've seem to find, but then again some don't seem to smell, and others just get funky.


----------

